# the ash grove



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

old film 1947 of stickmaking


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

this is the one I tried to post I think?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks cobalt I enjoyed see seeing those.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Cobalt!

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

TX, Cobalt :thumbsu:


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for posting these, Cobalt!

"The Ash Grove" gives me an idea of what I could do with my old pumpkin patch rather than let the weeds have it: grow my own blanks.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

You can wrap wire around the shanks or plant honeysuckle if you want to make your own twisties. The honeysuckle might defeat the purpose of "weed free" though.

The Basques cut the bark on their sticks (Makilas) while they're still growing to create patterns in the bark too. Growing your own does open up some neat possibilities.

Rodney


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I do have one ash blank. I wonder if it will be that flexible when I steam it.

Great videos.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its sad that this has gone due to cheap imports another life style and men's work gone

but pleased you enjoyed them

ash shanks are that flexible if you steam them long enough



dww2 said:


> Thanks for posting these, Cobalt!
> 
> "The Ash Grove" gives me an idea of what I could do with my old pumpkin patch rather than let the weeds have it: grow my own blanks.


you would be better of planting hazel its quicker growing and it could be harvested regular without replanting but it would take 6 years

hazel is just as flexible


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

How hardy are hazel? The winters here in Maine can get a bit nippy with occasional daytime highs in the negative double digits, Fahrenheit. We had a solid week where it didn't get above 0oF.

Worth a shot, though. I'll have to see if I can find seeds. Until then, our native yellow birch would make a good substitute, color-wise.

(quote from Rodney)You can wrap wire around the shanks or plant honeysuckle if you want to make your own twisties.

I actually tried that a few years ago, but I think the wire I used was too flexible. Plus the trees I tried it on were still in the woods, so I only found one out of 4-5 that I'd wired.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the local woodland trust here plant around here have planted a new wood its quite extensive so to protet the young trees hazel has been planted all around the aera to protect them from wind chill so there very hardy and once a good height they need coppicing regularly to keep them in good growth

It also give shelter to wild life with the added benefit of nuts lots of birds use them for nesting in and have come across harvest mice nesting in hem


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'll have to check into that. Maybe some of the local garden centers would be able to get some, if they don't already have them in stock. The place where I take my pumpkins for a weight contest in the fall is actually at a garden center; maybe I'll check with him.

Until then, maybe I'll have a go at bending yellow birch. After making a steambox, that is.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

we use a lot of hazel here for stickmaking .its also used to make hurdles ( traditional fencing often used for screening its just woven whist green then left usually made in 6 - 8 ft. sections ) Its also laid to make hedging traditionally used for hedging along with others trees/bushes


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Enjoyrd those Vid's cheers Cobalt.


----------

